# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Dfinition des concepts informatiques

## nigella

Bonsoir  tous

je suis actuellement en formation  l'afpa en vue de prparer un diplme de CDI.

J'ai des problmes de dfinition des divers concepts lis  l'informatique, j'ai beau faire un tour sur le net(wiki et sites spcialiss), je trouve les explications trop gnrales. J'arrive plus  comprendre avec des exemples.

j'aimerai donc que l'on m'explique certains fondements de l'informatique de gestion.

ma premire question :

qu'est ce que l'on appelle : persistance des donnes?

----------


## chabz

Bonjour,

Je sais pas si ce que je vais te dire va t'aider, je vais juste te donner un exemple de ce qu'explique wikipedia :




> En programmation, la gestion de persistance des donnes (en anglais : persistence) et ventuellement des tats de programme se rfre au mcanisme responsable de la sauvegarde et la restauration de donnes, afin qu'un programme puisse se terminer sans que ses donnes ni son tat d'excution soient perdus.


L'exemple le plus simple qui me vient  l'esprit est word. Si tu es en train dditer un texte et que pour une raison ou une autre il se ferme sans que tu ai pu sauvegarder ton travail, word a la possibilit de rcuprer le travail perdu car il a fait une sauvegarde. La fois d'aprs o tu ouvre ton document, word te propose une procdure de rcupration de ton document. Cela se voit parfois dans l'explorateur Windows o tu vois ton fichier en double avec une version avec des caractres bizarres et une icne un peu effac, c'est ta sauvegarde. Elle disparait quand tu ferme ton document.

----------


## nigella

salut

Merci pour tes claircissements - chabz - donc si j'ai bien compris :

- la persistance des donnes, c'est le fait sauvegarder des donnes

- la gestion de la persistance des donnes, c'est la partie de l'application qui
  sauvegarde les donnes

c'est bien a?

----------


## DevServlet

> salut
> 
> Merci pour tes claircissements - chabz - donc si j'ai bien compris :
> 
> - la persistance des donnes, c'est le fait sauvegarder des donnes
> 
> - la gestion de la persistance des donnes, c'est la partie de l'application qui
>   sauvegarde les donnes
> 
> c'est bien a?


 Oui. Persister une donne c'est conserver son etat entre 2 sollicitations.

----------

